# Amtrak - VIA - Amtrak



## Rail Freak (Nov 3, 2011)

Well, after using AGR Points , VIA Express Deals & pestering you folks, I'm sitting in the NY Acela Lounge ( 1st time to NYP)!!!! Yesterday I caught the Amtrak Bus from STP to ORL & jumped on the, on time, #98 Silver Meteor! Man does it feel good being back on the train again! I was on car #9812, Rm #4. James was our very good SCA. Everything went well, on time & even had the orange chesse cake for the 1st time, very good. The 3 sleepers were back on the front & seemed like a smoother ride than when they're on th rear.

I'm gonna go check out NYP for a while & catch the LSL to SDY for an overniter! I'll post when I can! 

Having Fun


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 3, 2011)

As I was standing outside NYP, I noticed a familiar face standing a few feet away. It was Morley Safer, of 60 Minutes Fame! I got a hand shake & a picture. See, us Floridians can play tourist too!!! :hi:


----------



## pennyk (Nov 3, 2011)

I will be watching your posts. I am looking forward to your feedback since I will be taking a very similar, almost identical, trip four weeks from now.


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 3, 2011)

Today, when I arrived at NYP, I grabbed a Red Cap, thinking they had a golf cart but they dont. My problem is walking much distance but I could have handled the bags myself. On departure, I grabbed a Red Cap thinking I'd avoid lines, which it did, but again the LSL #4911 was right at the bottom of the escalator, I had room #2, which was on the left (Hudson River) side. What a beautiful ride this was!!!! They didnt take dinner reservations& was told to go whenever I wanted, so I went to the Diner at 5pm, when it opened. The attendant explained the new menu & I opted for the Baked Pork Chop. Pretty good but the mashed potatoes have an after taste, as did the Silver Meteors with the Chicken Fried steak, that I really dont care for too much. Sharon was the SCA & she had cookies ,snacks,juices & soft drinks set up in one of the roomettes. 1st time I'e seen that. She also had a great personality & seemed to enjoy her job! After arriving in SDY I had to ask someone where the station was! I had to take an elevator down 1 floor. This thing is slower than the CUS Metropolitan Lounge Computor :blush: !!! The Amtrak station employees were gone already (7:30 pm) but there was a couple of cabs waiting outside. A short $7 cab ride to the Days Inn.

So, already 2 days have passed. They have been great but I wish they'd slow down a bit. Hopefully, this time tomarrow I'll have arrived in Toronto!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 3, 2011)

Some people have all the fun!!!  Glad to hear the Sleepers are back on the Front of the Train where they belong, tail dragging is not the best way to ride in a Sleeper IMO!!

As to the Mashed Potatos, Ive always enjoyed the Garlic ones on the LD Trains, is this a new Brand they are using, most of the Potatos Ive had in Diners have been pretty much the same??

Look forward to you continuing adventures, I'm envious and Penny is going to school as she said! ^_^


----------



## jb64 (Nov 3, 2011)

have a great time and keep posting


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 12, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> Today, when I arrived at NYP, I grabbed a Red Cap, thinking they had a golf cart but they dont. My problem is walking much distance but I could have handled the bags myself. On departure, I grabbed a Red Cap thinking I'd avoid lines, which it did, but again the LSL #4911 was right at the bottom of the escalator, I had room #2, which was on the left (Hudson River) side. What a beautiful ride this was!!!! They didnt take dinner reservations& was told to go whenever I wanted, so I went to the Diner at 5pm, when it opened. The attendant explained the new menu & I opted for the Baked Pork Chop. Pretty good but the mashed potatoes have an after taste, as did the Silver Meteors with the Chicken Fried steak, that I really dont care for too much. Sharon was the SCA & she had cookies ,snacks,juices & soft drinks set up in one of the roomettes. 1st time I'e seen that. She also had a great personality & seemed to enjoy her job! After arriving in SDY I had to ask someone where the station was! I had to take an elevator down 1 floor. This thing is slower than the CUS Metropolitan Lounge Computor :blush: !!! The Amtrak station employees were gone already (7:30 pm) but there was a couple of cabs waiting outside. A short $7 cab ride to the Days Inn.
> 
> So, already 2 days have passed. They have been great but I wish they'd slow down a bit. Hopefully, this time tomarrow I'll have arrived in Toronto!!!


*I was on the same train on Oct. 28. I was in room #2, car 4911 and Sharon was my SCA. She is excellent. Tom was*

*the SCA in car 4912. I also ate the pork chop at dinner and thought it was quite tasty. I think the Red Caps use*

*wheelchairs for passengers with mobility issues at NYP.*


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 13, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> .............After arriving in SDY I had to ask someone where the station was! I had to take an elevator down 1 floor. This thing is slower than the CUS Metropolitan Lounge Computor :blush: !!! The Amtrak station employees were gone already (7:30 pm) but there was a couple of cabs waiting outside. A short $7 cab ride to the Days Inn.
> 
> So, already 2 days have passed. They have been great but I wish they'd slow down a bit. Hopefully, this time tomarrow I'll have arrived in Toronto!!!


What has happened to Rail Freak! This was his last post on Nov 3......Did he make it to Toronto?......then decided to just keep on riding the Canadian


----------



## pennyk (Nov 13, 2011)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > .............After arriving in SDY I had to ask someone where the station was! I had to take an elevator down 1 floor. This thing is slower than the CUS Metropolitan Lounge Computor :blush: !!! The Amtrak station employees were gone already (7:30 pm) but there was a couple of cabs waiting outside. A short $7 cab ride to the Days Inn.
> ...


My guess is that he has not had internet service. My my calculations are correct, he should be arriving in CHI today 11-13 on the CZ, then getting on the CL this evening. I am very anxious to hear about his trip since I am doing almost the same one in a few weeks.


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 13, 2011)

I'mmmm Baaaccckkk!

It's been a hell of a trip. 1st of all by the time I got to Toronto, I had come down with the flu, sick as a dog!!! Spent the entire Canadian Rail Trip in the bath room. Thank God I had one. Awesome Trip, I wish I had felt better so I could enjoy it!!! Sorry Penny I just didnt think to ask about the oil & vinegar, as I only attempted to eat in the Diner a couple times. In Seattle I stayed at the Warwick Hotel & had room service cuddled up in my room looking over the downtown (14th floor). I was pleasantly suprized that the PPC has satelite radio. Nice touch! Marty, a manager in Amtrak's product development division was riding the train trying to get the WI-FI working, no such luck. Got online only for a minute. Even at MTZ the WI-FI didnt work this time. The CZ, to CHI, was beautiful! On the last leg of the #6 CZ I dicovered I was eating lunch with AU Member Cold Wind & Snow (Jeff). Also he was in the roomette #9, next to mine, #7! Small World. Well, I'd better go catch the CL #30. I'll post when I get home & try to fill in the blanks!

RF


----------



## pennyk (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear you had the flu.   

I had minor sniffles at the beginning of my current trip. I am waiting in rvr waiting room for 97, which you will be on tomorrow. I can't wait to hear more!


----------



## jb64 (Nov 14, 2011)

Really sorry that you got so sick on a trip that was a bucket-list trip. Maybe you will just have to do it again  .


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Nov 14, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> I'mmmm Baaaccckkk!
> 
> It's been a hell of a trip. 1st of all by the time I got to Toronto, I had come down with the flu, sick as a dog!!! Spent the entire Canadian Rail Trip in the bath room. Thank God I had one. Awesome Trip, I wish I had felt better so I could enjoy it!!! Sorry Penny I just didnt think to ask about the oil & vinegar, as I only attempted to eat in the Diner a couple times. In Seattle I stayed at the Warwick Hotel & had room service cuddled up in my room looking over the downtown (14th floor). I was pleasantly suprized that the PPC has satelite radio. Nice touch! Marty, a manager in Amtrak's product development division was riding the train trying to get the WI-FI working, no such luck. Got online only for a minute. Even at MTZ the WI-FI didnt work this time. The CZ, to CHI, was beautiful! On the last leg of the #6 CZ I dicovered I was eating lunch with AU Member Cold Wind & Snow (Jeff). Also he was in the roomette #9, next to mine, #7! Small World. Well, I'd better go catch the CL #30. I'll post when I get home & try to fill in the blanks!
> 
> RF


It was fun to meet up with you RF and quite a surprise for me too. I thought of a name for our nightmare neighbor in the 632 car..."SpaceBass" since he played the bass and was so spaced out on who knows what!? Being fellow rail fans, I think we would have discovered one another sooner, but we both battened down our hatches as soon as SpaceBass started his odyssey into total intoxication. :wacko: I am definitely going to write a long trip report about this trek and will surely be saving a cameo for SpaceBass. Hope the rest of your trip goes well, and hope to see you out on the rails again some time.


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 14, 2011)

Jeff & my car, CZ #632 , was last on the consist, so I took a lot of pix out the back window! Our SCA, Janell, was very good. She seemed to be in sight any time she was needed, announced fresh coffee in the afternoons, had a candy & cookie plate next to the ice cooler, & kept a close eye on our friend "Space Bass"!!! :lol: ( Man that guy was a mess!!!!) BTW, Janell told me there were only 42 coach passengers & 42 sleeper passengers when we were in Grand Junction! Jeff & I parted ways as we detrained & I had enough time to catch some football highlights before boarding the CL#30 car #3001. Again another superb SCA, Brian. He made fresh coffee announcements also & had mints laid out on my made bed when I returned from dinner. ( New menu with great smoked bacon for breakfast) We ran only an hour late, so no bustitution!!! I'm catching the SM #97 @ 7:30 so I'm gonna sign off for now, make my way to the bar in the main hall & do a little people watching!

RF

PS I didnt know, until last nite, that our sleeper rooms have door bells.?!.???!!!


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 15, 2011)

Made it home!

This trip was about as perfect as you can get, even the VIA's toilet was the perfect size for me to hug!!! ( sick joke ) :giggle:

All Attendants were Pleasant, positive & courteous!

Specifically

Lakeshore Limited #49 - Sharon

Maple Leaf #63 - Business Class Attendant

VIA - unfortunately a blur

Coast Starlight #11 - Jose

California Zephyr #6 - Janell

Capitol Limited #30 - Brian

Silver Meteor #97 - Sonny

The Breakfast Bacon seemed to have a much smokier taste, which I like.

The new Menus were nice for a change.

Business Class on the Maple Leaf was sure worth the cost.

Rail Fan Window on the CZ was great to have for great photo ops. ( Nice place to hide from Space Bass) 

Pacific Parlor Car piped in music is a nice touch.

Tried top bunk sleeping in both the Super & View Liners. Viewliners win by far!

Meeting other AU Members is definitely icing on the cake!

Even taking Routes traveled before, they are always either at a different season, time of day, weather condition, etc, so it's always a different experience!

I talked to an Amtrak manager heading to Miami for a Training Seminar & she was'nt too positive on her outlook for LD Amtrak routes!

Can anyone tell me where the Superliner Sleeper Door Bells are? If not, ask your SCA!!! :lol: ( Or transfer 50 K AGR points to me & I'll give ya a hint)!

Thanx for everyone's advice!

Nice meeting ya, Cold Rain & Snow!

Hope to see everyone on the rails!

HAVE FUN

RF


----------



## pennyk (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks RF. I am glad you had a nice time. I am really curious about your trip since 2 weeks from today, I will be embarking on a very similar journey. (I will not be taking the LSL, but will take the Maple Leaf from NYP).

I have about 100 questions for you, but will start with a few (some are VIA questions, so you might not know the answer unless they are about the toilet :lol: :lol: ):

1. Were you warm enough inside the VIA trains and Amtrak trains? I assume that you did not go outdoors at Winnipeg, Edomonton or Jasper.

2. Was tipping on VIA similar to that on Amtrak?

3. Did they have green tea available on VIA - you probably do not know the answer unless you were specifically looking for green tea)?

4. Did you have enough room in your Canadian room for your duffle bag - was it close?

5. How much cash did you bring with you and did you exchange US dollars for CAD?

6. Do you know if there is a place to store luggage in the Vancouver station?

7. Did you pick up your VIA tickets when you arrived on the Maple Leaf on Friday evening or did you pick them up on Saturday?

8. What did you do with your luggage from the time you checked out of the hotel on Saturday until you boarded the Canadian later than night?

9. Was your Toronto hotel worth the money?

I have more, but I will leave it at less than ten for now. :lol:

Thanks,

Penny


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 16, 2011)

pennyk said:


> Thanks RF. I am glad you had a nice time. I am really curious about your trip since 2 weeks from today, I will be embarking on a very similar journey. (I will not be taking the LSL, but will take the Maple Leaf from NYP).
> 
> I have about 100 questions for you, but will start with a few (some are VIA questions, so you might not know the answer unless they are about the toilet :lol: :lol: ):
> 
> ...



1 yes

2 yes

3?

4 I checked it I didnt have the energy to deal with it! :lol:

5 I took $250 on VIA & hit ATMs across the US as needed

6?

7 Saturday

8 Hotel

9 yes

Have Fun


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 16, 2011)

pennyk said:


> 1. Were you warm enough inside the VIA trains and Amtrak trains? I assume that you did not go outdoors at Winnipeg, Edomonton or Jasper.


If you stay on the train during the stopovers you will certainly be missing a lot…….especially in Winnipeg and Jasper. (Edmonton Station is not downtown, its out in an industrial area next to the Municipal Airport)

In Winnipeg……bundle-up, put your hat and gloves on and walk over to the Forks just behind the station. It's a market with shops, boutiques and cafes in a restored complex of old railroad buildings (& it's inside too!)

http://www.theforks.com/webcam 

 

In Jasper, you're in a National Park. The station is on the town's Main Street and just across from numerous shops and restaurants. Very touristy! It will be particularly nice if there has been a fresh snow fall and in a couple of weeks everything will be decorated for Christmas! 

http://www.jasper.tr...discover-jasper


----------



## pennyk (Nov 16, 2011)

NS VIA Fan said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Were you warm enough inside the VIA trains and Amtrak trains? I assume that you did not go outdoors at Winnipeg, Edomonton or Jasper.
> ...


Thanks. I am the new owner of mittens, lined leather gloves, glover liners, hand warmer, wool scarf, lined hat with ear flaps, silk long underwear, down vest, shoe covers (for snow). (I purchased everything on line and on sale). With all those clothes on, I might weigh too much to stand up :lol: , but based on your recommendations, I will venture outdoors in Winnipeg and Jasper.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 16, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks RF. I am glad you had a nice time. I am really curious about your trip since 2 weeks from today, I will be embarking on a very similar journey. (I will not be taking the LSL, but will take the Maple Leaf from NYP).
> ...



Thanks RF - one more question (for now) - did you have any problem with customs going into Canada or into the US. I usually bring snacks with me - do you think that might cause a problem (assuming they are packaged and not fruit or vegetables).


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 16, 2011)

pennyk said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...


They may have asked, but since I didnt have anything, I really dont remember. Just dont take anything expensive (Lobster Tails) & you'll be OK!!!


----------



## guest (Nov 24, 2011)

Having just taken the Canadian west to east, I can answer a few of your questions.

Yes, you can leave your bags in Vancouver by checking them at the ticket counter. There is a nominal charge.

The Canadian takes US dollars as well as Canadian bills so there is no need to stock up on Canadian money in order to pay tips, etc. on the train.

BE sure and get off at Winnepeg on the westbound jaunt because you have a three-hour layover in the morning and Via Rail has city tours available. (Sadly not for eastbound because the layover is in the late evening.) Alternately, unless it is totally freezing i.e. below zero outside, you could walk the national historic site The Forks (just east of the station) and then mosey around in the The Forks shopping center. You could also walk west the short distance to downtown, where most of the buildings and malls are connected by underground tunnels.

Also, Jasper is a nice walk, with the main village shops--restaurants, national parks store, etc.--within a quarter mile of the train station.


----------



## guest (Nov 24, 2011)

pennyk said:


> Thanks RF. I am glad you had a nice time. I am really curious about your trip since 2 weeks from today, I will be embarking on a very similar journey. (I will not be taking the LSL, but will take the Maple Leaf from NYP).
> 
> I have about 100 questions for you, but will start with a few (some are VIA questions, so you might not know the answer unless they are about the toilet :lol: :lol: ):
> 
> ...


To some of your other questions:

No green tea on the train. Lots of different choices for English tea, though.

If you have a single cabin, the luggage space is pretty tight.

If you have a double cabin, there is room for two large suitcases plus a couple of backpacks. (Lots of room above the toilet/sink area to put bags, as well as the closet for smaller backpacks. And you could always put one small case on the floor.

The Via train is very toasty. The only spot where you might want a sweater is up in the Park Car or Skylight domes because of all the glass. But even there it was comfortable.

I'd recommend Hotel Victoria in downtown Toronto. Beautifully restored brownstone with fantastic bathrooms, comfortable beds, wifi, a great restaurant for breakfast downstairs, the terrific restaurant Marche one block away--and the hotel is within easy walking distance, either above ground or through the Toronto downtown underground city, from the train station.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 24, 2011)

guest said:


> Having just taken the Canadian west to east, I can answer a few of your questions.
> 
> Yes, you can leave your bags in Vancouver by checking them at the ticket counter. There is a nominal charge.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. I hope to be able to get off the train and walk around (even if I have to wear every item of clothing in my suitcase :lol: ). Also thanks for the intel about the green tea. I will pack a few extra tea bags with me. I will be in a room for 2, so I assume I will have enough space for my 21" roller bag, large tote bag and small back pack.


----------



## guest (Nov 25, 2011)

pennyk said:


> guest said:
> 
> 
> > Having just taken the Canadian west to east, I can answer a few of your questions.
> ...


Well, your 21 inch roller bag will probably fit in the space over the sink but if it is heavy at all, you could have a problem hefting it up, as that space is about seven feet high. You do have enough room for it in the cabin itself but things could be a little tight if you leave the bed down during the day, which I did because there's room to walk around (if no large bag in the way) and take a nap any time you want.

You might want to consider having everything you will need for the train trip in the large tote and backpack.


----------

